# Help deciding dosage and timing for a Osta/MK-677 stack. First time using SARMS!



## Ohyea (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok, first time poster, long time lurker. so I have a 60ml bottle of both Osta and MK-677 in hand(25Mg). My goals are to cut the last 1/2" of fat pad that is hiding my abs while building some strength and get a bit more muscle definition all the way around. I'm-
38yr old male
184# (was 195 3 months ago but cut BF from approx 25% to 18% currently with a 20a% gain in all around strength) 
 6'3" 
All natural, never done a cycle, RC or anything. 
just had BW done last month. Everything in "acceptable " levels. 
Total test 345 ( couldn't get full test BW from insurance) 
diet is spot on. Lots of chicken, tuna, salmon,shrimp, grass fed lean beef, carbs only after lift days after 1hr from slamming Dark Matter post workout, almonds, pound of kale , broc, Swiss chard, spinach ED. One whey protein shake per day, one 8hr release shake before bed. Very little alcohol intake, no beer, glass of red wine with the ladies couple times a week. 
Supplements- 
1500g green tea extract ED
300g caffeine ED
9000mg fish oil ED
animal pack multi ED
T bomb 2 3 morn , 3 night nat test boost cocktail 
3g L-Argine ED
2g d-asparic acid ED
5g taurine ED
2g magnesium ED
C4 pre workout, BCAA (lots ED and lots more on WO days) dark matter, 


gym- 
4 days wk routine 30min cardio prior to 1.5hr of fast moving free weights and machines.
gym in morning on empty stomach with c4 for motivation and green tea/caffeine pills I capsule myself. 


Ok, so here is the question. How do I best utilize the Sarms I have on hand? I was thinking 25mg of Osta upon waking up for 8 weeks and 25mg of MK-677 at bed time for 8 weeks?  Has anyone stacked these together? Everything I can find has s4 in use but I can't have the vision issues because of my job. I would say my biggest issue is lack of rest, but the MK-677 is suppose to knock you out I hear so that would be a good side effect. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ohyea (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh and I drink nothing but 180oz of water per day. I'm not on creatine at this time.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 8, 2013)

? If your diet is spot on and you do an excessively long weight training program that's sure too burn more calories than build muscle why do you need chems to take off a tiny bit of fat? I may have missed something not sure.


----------



## Ohyea (Sep 8, 2013)

Well from what I can research, the Osta is usually taken in the AM and helps lean and cut and the mk-677 is taken typically before bedtime and ads strength and pounds of lean muscle. I also need a increased appetite to build muscle and MK 677 make you hungry from what I can find. The other needed side effect is rest so it SEEMS like the perfect stack for me.


----------

